# Suse 10 sur un DD Firewire, problème de boot



## Anabys (7 Mai 2006)

Salut !

Je bidouille un peu en ce moment avec OpenSuse 10 et mon PB G4 (PPC...). J'ai installé Suse sur un disque externe Firewire, après avoir créé manuellement les partitions. Tout s'est bien passé. J'ai ensuite installé le bootloader manuellement, et ça a fonctionné puisque maintenant le disque firewire est reconnu par Open Firmware (touche alt au démarrage). 

Mais après le démarrage j'ai droit à deux ou trois écrans de prose unix, ce qui est normal, suite à quoi le message fatal arrive: le système cherche /dev/sda4 (qui correspond à mon pt de montage root, /), mais ne le trouve pas.

En revanche, si je passe par le CD d'installation (ce qui est long et, disons le, chiant), le support Firewire est chargé au démarrage et je peux choisir l'option de démarrer depuis le système installé, ce qui m'amène directement et sans aucun problème sur mon bureau linux.

Bref, le problème est qu'en démarrage normal, boot depuis le disque externe et non depuis le CD d'installation, le disque est reconnu au début du chargement (par Open Firmware), mais pas par linux lui-même qui ne peut monter correctement /dev/sda4. Comment, dès lors, activer le support Firewire dès le démarrage ? Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu/résolu ce problème ?


----------



## Anabys (11 Mai 2006)

Au cas où d'autres rencontreraient le même problème:

Il faut activer les modules correspondants dans initrd.
Yast => système => ets/sysconfig => système => kernel => initrd

si le disque est en firewire, écrire:
ieee1394 ohci1394 raw1394 sbp2

si le disque est en USB:
ohci-hcd uhci-hcd usb-storage

Puis éditer /etc/lilo.conf, et rajouter:
append="rootdelay=10"
(attendre 10 secondes le temps que le noyau reconnaisse le disque)


Ca devrait fonctionner.
En l'occurence, j'avais oublié de charger sbp2.

Voilà, bonne chance.


----------



## Anabys (14 Mai 2006)

C'est cool ce thread, je me réponds à moi même 

La version 10.2 de SuSE vient de sortir. Les deux problèmes majeurs, l'écriture de la table des partitions et l'installation du bootloader, ne sont plus un problème, YaST le fait parfaitement lors de l'installation. En revanche, il ne charge pas les modules nécessaires par défaut, l'opération indiquée ci-dessus reste donc nécessaire.


----------



## macmarco (16 Mai 2006)

Salut 


Je suis en train d'essayer d'installer SUSE Linux 10.1 sur mon G4 Quicksilver, j'ai gravé les cinq CD.
Déjà il ne reconnaît pas ma carte PCI installée pour mes disques supplémentaires, mais bon, il la zappe, c'est toujours mieux qu'ubuntu qui coince à ce moment-là.
Lorsque tu as installé, est-ce que la détection hardware a duré longtemps ?
Ca fait un petit moment que j'ai lancé l'installation et il en est toujours au même point :
PCI : Cannot allocate ressource region 0 of device 0001:10:15.0
PCI : Cannot allocate ressource region 1 of device 0001:10:15.0
PCI : Cannot allocate ressource region 2 of device 0001:10:15.0
PCI : Cannot allocate ressource region 3 of device 0001:10:15.0
PCI : Cannot allocate ressource region 4 of device 0001:10:15.0
Moving into tmpfs... done.

>>> SUSE Linux installation program v2.0.37 (c) 1996-2006 SUSE Linux Products Gmbh <<<

Starting udev ...
... udev running
Starting hardware detection...

Il faut que je fasse preuve de beacoup de patience ou j'ai encore gravé des CD pour rien ? :rateau:


----------

